
Spark Linux tablet now available to pre-order - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/spark-linux-tablet-now-available-to-pre-order-20120217/
======
dholowiski
I hate it when an article like this doesn't give a link to the _actual
product_. Here it is. <http://makeplaylive.com/>

~~~
ukdm
it does, right there at the bottom.

------
tluyben2
I'm very rusty in my Linux ways these days, but isn't it possible to buy an
alibaba tablet for a couple of tenners and get linux working on that? This
thing looks clunky ...

------
caublestone
I was hoping for an Ubuntu like UI. This looks like someone just hacked
together the interface design from a collage of different styling with no
direction :(.

~~~
akoumjian
Welcome to KDE plasma. I actually kind of like it, but really it just needs
some good theming.

------
sciurus
This is effectively a duplicate of
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3602784>

